# Wow these are cute.



## zatchbell322 (May 14, 2007)

Maybe its the cold weather or something but Lex sure has taken to this little kitten. Enjoy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That last picture should be on a calendar! Soooo cute!


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW! *melts*

I want!!!  They are too cute!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW!!! Those were the sweetest pictures.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

awww your dog and kitten pictures are MUCH cuter than mine!! They look like they're going to be the best of friends!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't say that, Jessie. They're just different dogs and kitties! Yours are absolutely adorable together!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwwwww... cuteness overload! I just want to go to your place and give both a gigantic snuggly hug!  

How wonderful that the dog loves the kitten so much, and the kitten is able to turn to him for comfort and motherly love (no offense, Lex!)... It is purely and simply adorable.


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Too cute. I like seeing cats and dogs together like that.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

How adorable!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Now that has way too much "awwwwwwwwwww" factor in it... just adorable!!!


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

that last picture is so adroable! they all are! oh it's so cute. the doggie is all curled up in a tight ball, musta been a cold night!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Total cuteness overload!!! That last one is just classic. If you saw that picture on a calendar, you'd think it was staged or photoshopped. :lol:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Must have tiny orange fluffy kitten!!! That kitten is sooo cute! He would fit right in with my clan.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*I cant decide which is the cutest picture. One is cuter than the next. 
As they say in the South~ They are precious~ Your dog is very 
special guy to let the kitten snuggle with him like that. I cant get over these pictures.*


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

I just love those pics


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonderful pictures! What adorable furrys they both are! :love2


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

NEED... MORE... PICS... OF... CUTE KITTEH AND DOGGIE!!


----------

